
5 Reasons For Having Weekly Two-Hour Lunches With Your Co-Founders - stangeek
http://www.stangeek.com/5-reasons-for-having-weekly-two-hour-lunches
======
btcoal
_I would never work with co-founders who only like to live on cardboard pizza
and redbull ;)_

Same. I don't buy into the startup "lifestyle" of most B2C web companies. I'm
pretty sure, in the US, it's a relic of the dotcom era that needs to die.

------
djloche
My startup did this in the early stage partly because everyone was
moonlighting and having a weekly meeting helped keep us focused on the project
and hash out any development issues.

~~~
stangeek
Your comment is very interesting, because it relates to my previous post who
essentially recommends moonlighting (at the early stage) - see
<http://www.stangeek.com/your-best-business-angel-yourself>

------
Mz
_Food (and a reasonable amount of beverage) is good for creativity._

Eating together is also a bonding experience. So eating together can help
foster trust. (Though I think this depends in part on the experience being a
successful experience -- hating where the other person likes to eat might tell
you there are potentially bigger problems in your future.)

~~~
stangeek
Yep, fully agree, that's exactely what I say in point #4 of the blog post :)

~~~
Mz
Well, I didn't get that out of point 4. Here is the exact quote:

 _Making your startup succeed requires you to have a lot of faith and dreams
about your project, and a weekly lunch is probably a good environment for
having this kind of team “bonding” around a common vision / dream._

It's not merely a good environment for bonding, sharing a meal actually causes
some bonding all by itself, whether you discuss business or not. Humans are at
their most vulnerable when eating and food sustains life itself. There are
some very powerful psychological and emotional forces at work when you sit
down and break bread with another person. It isn't merely "nice atmosphere".

I used to feed the single soldiers who came to my apartment in Germany to play
role playing games with my husband. Every last one of them came to say
"goodbye" to me when they got their orders to go back home to the US. And some
of these strapping young soldiers cried as they hugged me goodbye, though
their relationship had not really been to me, it had been to my husband. But I
was the one who played hostess and cooked them Christmas dinner and put my
kitchen at their disposal every weekend, not him.

Peace.

